# wheeler county 2013



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have been seeing a lot of buck sign where I hunt in the past few weeks.I seen a fair amount of scrapes and big rubs how about ya'll.


----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64 (Oct 8, 2013)

Been getting some good pictures of bucks one of them is a old bruiser of a 6 point about 20" wide.Maybe I can see him when ml season starts if im lucky.


----------

